# Check Out The Vortex Scope Flip Cap And The Ballistic Dope Disc



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have several vortex scopes, quality stuff for the price point.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cool got to look into them .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Thats sweet, Vortex makes good glass and takes care of vets too

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

